# VST Connect routing / Audio issue (/Doesn't work )



## NormkbPlayer (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm not being able to setup my VST Connect. 

It's connecting but not sound.

Any help!
Thank you!


----------



## dog1978 (Mar 15, 2021)

Perhaps you have wrong routings. And you have to use the control room.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Mar 15, 2021)

I have control room active. 
The video seems to work. But no Audio.


----------



## dog1978 (Mar 15, 2021)

Do you use Cue Sends? Do you hear the performer? It is possibe to help when you just have a message like "It does not work"


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Mar 15, 2021)

I updated it.  
I added cuesends ( vst monitor ) if I'm correct. 

I added on the track that I want to share.


----------



## dog1978 (Mar 15, 2021)

Is it now working?


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Mar 15, 2021)

Nope


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Mar 16, 2021)

I managed to get it running 

But how many people can join in at the same time?


----------

